# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Llotaria Amerikane ''Green Card'' për vitin 2009.

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Të gjithë të interesuarit që synojnë të fitojnë të drejtën e qëndrimit në SHBA nëpërmjet lotarisë amerikane Green card, do të kenë mundësi të aplikojnë nga 3 tetori i ardhshëm procedurat e pjesëmarrjes në këtë lotari ndërkombëtare. Sipas njoftimit të Departamentit të Shtetit Amerikan, publikuar në faqen zyrtare të tij, lotaria Green Card 2009 do të startojë në datën 3 tetor 2007 dhe do të zgjasë deri më 2 dhjetor të vitit 2007. Gjatë kësaj periudhe dymujore, të gjithë kandidatët për të fituar këtë lotari dhe njëkohësisht për të qëndruar dhe jetuar në SHBA, duhet të kenë kryer aplikimet e tyre online, duke respektuar kërkesat dhe kriteret e përcaktuara. Në njoftimin e Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit bëhet e ditur se shumë shpejt do të publikohen edhe rregullat dhe kriteret e reja, në krahasim me lotarinë e vitit 2008. 
Një nga kriteret e reja të vendosura për lotarinë amerikane Green Card 2009 është se të gjithë aplikantët duhet ti bashkëngjisin aplikimit fotot e tyre, të realizuara jo më shpejt se 3 qershori 2007. 

Green Card, çfarë është? 
Green card është bileta që ju bën përkohësisht rezident në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Kjo është gjithashtu njëra nga mënyrat më të lehta për të emigruar në SHBA. Për të qenë pjesëmarrës i kësaj lotarie mjafton të kesh lindur në një nga vendet e zgjedhura për lotarinë. Shqipëria është një nga vendet e përzgjedhura dhe ku mjaft shqiptarë kanë fituar këtë lotari gjatë viteve të fundit. Gjithashtu, një tjetër kusht i rëndësishëm është që të kesh mbaruar një shkollë. Nëse është universitet, mundësitë janë më të mëdha. Green card është mënyra më e mirë e emigrimit dhe është miratuar nga Kongresi Amerikan që në vitin 1990. 

Si do të bëhet regjistrimi këtë vit 
Të gjithë ata persona që dëshirojnë të aplikojnë në programin e lotarisë duhet të regjistrohen nëpërmjet faqes së internetit www.dvlottery.state.gov. Regjistrimi bëhet falas. Të gjithë personat që kanë mbaruar shkollën e mesme ose të paktën kanë dy vjet punë mund të aplikojnë për të fituar lotarinë amerikane për tre muajt në vijim. Sipas Departamentit të Shtetit, programi i Lotarisë së Vizave DV-2009 do të mbarojë në mesditën e 2 dhjetorit. Shqipëria është një nga vendet e listës së hartuar nga Departamenti i Shtetit që përfshihet në programin e lotarisë. 
Regjistrimi 
Regjistrimi bëhet vetëm me anë të internetit dhe falas. Njoftimi për fituesit do të kryhet vetëm me e-mail. Departamenti i Shtetit nuk nënshkruan, rekomandon apo sponsorizon ndonjë informacion apo material nga entitete të jashtme. Aplikimet me letër dhe me postë për regjistrim nuk pranohen. Aplikantët do të përzgjidhen rastësisht nga kompjuteri nga të gjithë formularët e plotësuar. Ata që do të përzgjidhen do të njoftohen me postë nga mesi i majit dhe i korrikut të vitit 2008 dhe do t' u jepen udhëzime të mëtejshme, në të cilat përfshihet informacioni për pagat e emigrantëve në SHBA. Personat që nuk do të zgjidhen, nuk do të marrin njoftim. 

Çfarë kërkohet për të aplikuar 

1- Aplikantët duhet të jenë shtetas të njërit nga vendet të cilat janë përcaktuar. Qytetarë të një vendi të cilët klasifikohen si shtetas të tij. Në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve, kjo do të thotë vendi ku aplikuesi ka lindur. Megjithatë, ka dy mënyra të tjera se si klasifikohet aplikanti. E para, nëse një person ka lindur në një shtet që nuk i përket listës së përcaktuar nga Departamenti i Shtetit, por bashkëshortja e tij ose bashkëshorti kanë lindur në një vend që i përket listës, ai person mund të deklarojë vendin e lindjes së bashkëshortes së tij dhe që të dy mund të sigurojnë aplikimin njëkohësisht. 
E dyta, nëse një person ka lindur në një shtet, i cili nuk është në listë, por asnjëri nga prindërit e tij s'kanë lindur atje apo s'kanë banuar atje në kohën kur ai ka ardhur në jetë, ai person mund të deklarojë shtetësinë e njërit nga prindërve nëse është një nga vendet të cilat janë të përcaktuara në programin e DV-2009. 
2. Aplikuesi duhet të plotësojë kërkesat e arsimimit dhe trajnimit të programit DV. 
Arsimimi dhe trajnimi: Një aplikant duhet të ketë arsimin e mesëm apo ekuivalentin e tij, i cili cilësohet si një përmbushje e suksesshme e një shkollimi 12-vjeçar. Ose të paktën të ketë dy vjet eksperiencë pune brenda pesë viteve të fundit, punë e cila ka kërkuar të paktën dy vite trajnimi ose eksperience për t'u fituar. 
Nëse aplikanti nuk mund t'i plotësojë këto kërkesa, ai ose ajo nuk duhet të aplikojnë për programin e Lotarisë së Vizave amerikane. 

Procedurat e aplikimit në lotarinë amerikane 
1. Departamenti i Shtetit mund të pranojë vetëm forma të plotësimit elektronik për Lotarinë e Vizave DV në www.dvlottery.state.gov, gjatë periudhës së regjistrimit, që fillon në orën 12:00 të datës 3 tetor 2007 dhe mbaron në orën 12:00 të datës 2 dhjetor të vitit 2007. 
2. Nëse do të ketë shumë aplikime për një person, të gjitha ato do të skualifikohen, pavarësisht se kush e ka bërë aplikimin. Aplikantët mund të përgatiten dhe ta bëjnë vetë aplikimin, por mund ta bëjë edhe dikush tjetër për ta. 
3. Regjistrimi i suksesshëm do të konfirmohet dhe do të dërgohet në adresën elektronike, me emrin e aplikantit, datën e lindjes, shtetësinë dhe ditën e datën e aplikimit. Aplikanti mund ta printojë këtë konfirmim për ta pasur. 
4. Aplikimet në letra nuk do të pranohen. 
5. Aplikimi do të skualifikohet nëse nuk dërgohen të gjitha fotot e kërkuara. Fotot e kërkuara janë: fotot e fundit të aplikantit dhe bashkëshortit/bashkëshortes së tij, si dhe fotografia e secilit fëmijë nën moshën 21 vjeç, duke përfshirë të gjithë fëmijët natyralë, fëmijët e birësuar, si dhe ata thjeshtër. Nuk janë të nevojshme fotot në rastet kur fëmijët kanë nënshtetësi amerikane apo leje të përhershme qëndrimi. Fotot duhen dërguar edhe nëse fëmija nuk jeton më me aplikantin apo nuk ka ndërmend të emigrojë me programin e Lotarisë së Vizave DV. Fotografi grupi apo e të gjithë familjes nuk do të pranohen; duhet të ketë foto të veçantë për çdo anëtar familjeje. 
Fotot duhet të jenë dixhitale për secilin nga aplikantët, bashkëshortin ose bashkëshorten e fëmijët dhe duhet të dërgohen me internet. 
Kujdes! 
Nëse gaboni, ju skualifikoheni automatikisht nga kompjuteri. Së pari, nuk duhet të aplikoni më shumë se një herë. Kompjuteri do tju skualifikojë automatikisht nëse do të regjistrohen dy formularë me të njëjtin emër, edhe nëse dikush tjetër do të aplikojë për ju. Ndërkohë, nëse nuk keni një arsim 12-vjeçar ose dy vjet punë në pesë vitet e fundit, e cila ka kërkuar dy vjet trajnim ose eksperiencë, ju nuk do të pranoheni. Ky është një kriter i programit të Lotarisë Amerikane dhe megjithëse nuk ka një limit për moshën e aplikuesit, sipas kërkesës së mësipërme, i bie që personat nën moshën 18 vjeç skualifikohen. Duhet të tregoheni shumë të kujdesshëm, pasi në momentin që do të plotësoni formularin, nuk duhet të keni shkëputje kohore. Formulari elektronik është dizenjuar për t'u plotësuar brenda 60 minutash, duke marrë parasysh problemet e vonesat e rrjetit. Ju duhet të merrni të gjitha materialet e duhura për plotësimin e formularit. Fotografitë mund t'ju rrezikojnë më shumë në aplikimin tuaj. Ato nuk duhet të dërgohen të ndara me aplikimin. Nëse dërgoni formularin fillimisht dhe fotografitë më pas, ju skualifikoheni. Ndërkohë, fotografia e aplikuesit, por edhe e familjes së tij, duhet të jetë secila veç e veç dhe duhet të plotësojë të gjitha specifikimet e duhura. 

Aplikimi 
E vetmja mënyrë për të aplikuar në lotarinë amerikane është ajo elektronike, adresa është www.dvlottery.state.gov. Nëse nuk e plotësoni të tërën, do të skualifikoheni. Aplikantëve do t'u kërkohet për të plotësuar informacionin e mëposhtëm në EDV Entry. Formulari përmban këto kërkesa 
1. Emrin e plotë - mbiemrin e familjes, emrin, emrin e babait 
2. Datën e lindjes - Dita, muaji, viti 
3. Gjininë - Femër ose mashkull 
4. Fshati/Qyteti i lindjes 
5. Shteti i lindjes - Emri i vendit duhet të jetë ai i cili është në përdorim për vendin ku ka lindur aplikanti 
6. Fotografitë e aplikantit 
7. Adresën - adresën, Fshati/Qyteti, Distrikti/Rajoni/Provinca/Shteti, Prefiksi 
8. Numri i telefonit (kjo është me zgjedhje) 
9. Adresën e e-mail (kjo është me zgjedhje) 
10. Vendi i përfshirë në listë, nëse shteti ku jeton nuk është ai i lindjes- Nëse aplikanti kërkon shtetësinë e një vendi tjetër, i cili nuk është ai i lindjes, ky informacion duhet të deklarohet në formular. 
11. Gjendja civile - I pamartuar, i martuar, i divorcuar, vejushë/vejan, i ndarë ligjërisht 
12. Numri i fëmijëve që janë të pamartuar dhe poshtë moshës 21-vjeçare, përveç fëmijëve që kanë shtetësi amerikane ose kanë leje qëndrimi të përhershme në SHBA. 
13. Informacione për bashkëshortin/bashkëshorten- Emri, data e lindjes, gjinia, fshati/qyteti i lindjes, shteti i lindjes, fotografia 
14. Informacione për fëmijët - Emri, data e lindjes, gjinia, fshati/qyteti i lindjes, shteti i lindjes, fotografia

----------


## juanito02

Aplikimet kane filluar

----------


## PYETESORI

jan ca fjal qe si kuptoj  ca duhet te plotesoj mund ndonjeri ti kthej ne shqip edhe ti bejm edhe
tjetra mund ta bejm edhe ne qe jemi ne usa ?
do ju a dija shum per nder

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

pytesori per cdo fjale qe do ndihme shkruje aty se do te ndihmojme  ne qe dim anglishten. 
pytja dy  edhe ajo behet po e mira eshte qe ti mos te fuksonoj emri fare ne gjerat shteterore se po te doli llotaria vajte ne shqiperi te doli emri ne komjuter harroe ameriken pastaj. duhet kesh kujdes se nje shqiptar qe kisha ketu ne lagje ai e beri llotarin qe kete edhe e fitoi po puna  tani ka ngel atje se ca problemesh i nxorren nuk edi .te uroj suksese

----------


## Qyfyre

eshte e veshtire po ke hyre ne amerike. Shenjat e gishtave do i kesh gjikundi edhe po ke hyre me emer tjeter. Dhe nese i ke te regjistruara shenjat e gishtave qe je futur ne Amerike atehere eshte e veshture qe te ta japin vizen me llotari se je futur ilegalisht. 

Nese nuk figuron asgjikundi sic ka then dhe ceriksi me lart atere duhet te behet.

----------


## PYETESORI

1 6. Country of Eligibility for the DV Program dmth cfar duhet  te vej ketu
2 Are you claiming eligibility based on the country where you were born?
3 If not, you must enter the country from which you are claiming eligibility
4 8. Mailing Address 
8a. In Care Of  

8b. Address Line 1  


keto mi perkthen dot njeri se nuk i mar vesh 
edhe tjetra un kam hyr ne amerik me viz turistike e cila me ka mbaruar ka gati 3 muaj 
mua me lejohet te bej lloton ?

----------


## Cimo

*Formulari i aplikimit, ja si duhet ta plotësoni për të mos u skualifikuar*


Shaban Sulçe


REGJISTRIMI I APLIKIMIT
Formularët e Aplikimit për DV-2009 do të pranohen të plotësuara vetëm nëpërmjet Internetit Elektronikisht në faqen http://www.dvlottery.state.gov. Në qoftë se nuk plotësoni Formularin plotësisht, ose me gabime, aplikanti do të skualifikohet. Formulari i regjistrimit do t'ju kërkojë që të përfshini informacionin e mëposhtëm:

EMRI I PLOTË - Mbiemri, Emri, Emri i Mesit;
DATA E LINDJES - Data, Muaji, Viti;
GJINIA - Mashkull ose Femër;
QYTETI I LINJDES;
SHTETI I LINJDES;
SHTETI I PRANUESHËM OSE I KULIFIKUESHËM PËR PROGRAMIN E LOTARISË DV-2009 - Vendi juaj i pranueshëm normalisht do të jetë i njëjtë me atë të lindjes. Kjo nuk ka lidhje me shtetin ku ju banoni;
FOTOGRAFIA E APLIKANTIT - Sigurohuni që të përfshini fotografinë tuaj, të bashkëshortit(es) dhe secilit prej fëmijëve;
ADRESA E POSTËS - (Në kujdes të..., Rruga, Lagjja, Numri i Pallatit ose Shtëpisë, ose Fshati/Komuna, Qyteti, Shteti;
NUMRI I TELEFONIT - Jo e detyrueshme;
ADRESA E POSTËS ELEKTRONIKE (E-MAIL) - Jo e detyrueshme;
CILI ËSHTË NIVELI MË I LARTË I EDUKIMIT QË JU POSESONI, QË NGA KJO DITË? - Ju duhet të tregoni NJË nga nivelet e edukimit ju përket: (1) Vetëm Shkollë Fillore, (2) Shkollë të Mesme, i/e padiplomuar, (3) Shkollë të Mesme, i/e diplomuar (4) Shkollë Profesionale, (5) Disa Kurse Universitare, (6) Universitet, i/e diplomuar, (7) Disa Kurse me nivel Pas-Universitar, (8) Master, i/e diplomuar, (9) Disa Kurse me nivel Doktorature, (10) Doktoraturë, i/e diplomuar;
GJENDJA CIVILE - I pamartuar, i martuar, i ndarë, i/e ve, ligjërisht i/e ndarë;


NUMRI I FËMIJËVE QË JANË TË PAMARTUAR NËN MOSHËN 21 VJEÇ - Regjistrimet duhet të përfshijnë emrin, datën dhe vendin e lindjes të bashkëshortit(es) tuaj dhe të gjithë fëmijëve-natyral, si dhe të gjithë fëmijëve ligjërisht të adoptuar ose të bashkëshortit(es), që janë të pamartuar dhe nën moshën 21 vjeç (përveç fëmijëve që kanë shtetësi amerikane, ose që kanë rezidencë ligjore të përhershme), edhe në qoftë se ju nuk jeni më i martuar ligjërisht me prindin e fëmijës, edhe në qoftë se bashkëshortja apo fëmija nuk banojnë me ju apo nuk do të emigrojnë me ju duhen përfshirë. Vine re se fëmijët e martuar dhe fëmijët mbi moshën 21 vjeç nuk mund të përfshihen sepse nuk kualifikohen për programin e lotarisë amerikane DV-2009. Në qoftë se nuk i përfshini të gjithë fëmijët, që janë të pranueshëm, do të rezultojë në skualifikimin e aplikantit principal dhe refuzimin e vizës për të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes që aplikojnë në kohën e intervistës për vizë;
INFORMACIONI MBI BASHKËSHORTIN(EN) - Emri, Data e Linjdes, Gjinia, Qyteti i Lindjes, Vendi/Shteti i Lindjes, Fotografia; Në qoftë se nuk përfshini bashkëshortin(en), do të rezultojë në skualifikimin e aplikantit principal dhe refuzimin e vizës për të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes që aplikojnë në kohën e intervistës për vizë;
INFORMACIONI MBI FËMIJËT - Emri, Data e Lindjes, Gjinia, Qyteti i Lindjes, Vendi/Shteti i Lindjes, Fotografia.

PËRZGJEDHJA E APLIKANTËVE
Aplikantët do të përzgjidhen rastësisht nga kompjuteri midis të gjithë aplikimeve të kualifikuara. Aplikimet e përzgjedhura do të njoftohen me postë midis periudhës së muajit maj dhe korrik të vitit 2008 dhe do të pajisen me udhëzime të mëtejshme, përfshirë informacione për pagesat mbi emigracionin në SHBA. Personat që nuk do të përzgjidhen nuk do të marrin asnjë lloj njoftimi. Ambasadat dhe Konsullatat Amerikane nuk do të jenë në gjendje të sigurojnë një listë të aplikantëve fitues. Bashkëshortët dhe fëmijët e pamartuar nën moshën 21 vjeç të aplikantëve fitues mund të aplikojnë për viza për të shoqëruar ose për t'u bashkuar me aplikantin primar. Vizat e lotarisë DV-2009 do të lëshohen gjatë periudhës 1 tetor 2008 deri më 30 shtator 2009.
Për të marrë një vizë, aplikantët e përzgjedhur duhet të plotësojnë të gjitha kërkesat për t'u pranuar sipas ligjit të SHBA-ve. Përpunimi i aplikimeve dhe lëshimi i vizave tek aplikantët fitues dhe pjesëtarëve të pranueshëm të familjes së tyre, duhet të ndodhë gjatë mesnatës së 30 shtatorit të 2009. Mbas kësaj date, nën asnjë rrethanë, nuk mund të lëshohet asnjë vizë e lotarisë DV-2009, gjithashtu asnjë pjesëtar i familjes nuk mund të marrë vizat e lotarisë DV-2009, për t'u bashkuar me aplikantin primar në SHBA mbas kësaj date.

Njoftim i rëndësishëm:
Për të hyrë në programin vjetor DV-2009, nuk ka pagesë. Qeveria e SHBA-ve nuk ka punësuar këshillues të jashtëm apo shërbime private për të drejtuar programin e lotarisë DV-2009. Cilido ndërmjetës apo të tjerë që ofrojnë ndihmë për të përgatitur studimin e dosjes së lotarisë DV-2009 për aplikantët, e bëjnë këtë pa autoritetin apo miratimin e qeverisë së SHBA-ve. Përdorimi i kujtdo ndërmjetësi të jashtëm apo ndihme për të përgatitur një aplikim të lotarisë DV-2009 është krejtësisht zgjedhje e aplikantit. Aplikanti mund të aplikojë vetë duke plotësuar formularin elektronik në Internet pa patur nevojën e një ndërmjetësi të paguar, i cili do të bëjë të njëjtën gjë. Çdo aplikim i pranuar gjatë periudhës së regjistrimit të lotarisë do të ketë një shans të barabartë dhe të rastësishëm që të zgjidhet brenda rajonit. Megjithatë, në qoftë se vërtetohet më shumë se një aplikim për person, aplikanti do të skualifikohet, pavarësisht nga burimi i ndryshëm i aplikimit.

PYETJE TË NDRYSHME RRETH REGJISTRIMIT TË LOTARISË DV-2009

A KA NDONJË DETYRIM APO KËRKESA TË REJA NË PROCEDURAT E APLIKIMIT PËR REGJISTRIMIN E LOTARISË?
Të gjitha aplikimet e lotarisë DV-2009 duhen plotësuar elektronikisht në adresën e Internetit http://www.dvlottery.state.gov duke filluar nga e mërkura e datës 3 tetor 2007 deri të dielën e datës 2 dhjetor 2007. Nuk do të pranohen aplikimet me postë.
Disa pyetje dhe opsione për përgjigje janë përfshirë në aplikimet e DV-2009 për të marrë më shumë informacion
• Vendi ku ju jetoni sot?
• Cili është niveli më i lartë i edukimit tënd? Ju duhet të zgjidhni një nga dhjetë opsionet që tregon nivelin tuaj më të lartë të edukimit: (1) Vetëm Shkollë Fillore, (2) Shkollë të Mesme, i/e pa diplomuar, (3) Shkollë të Mesme, i/e diplomuar (4) Shkollë Profesionale, (5) Disa Kurse Universitare, (6) Universitet, i/e diplomuar, (7) Disa Kurse me nivel Pas-Universitar, (8) Master, i/e diplomuar, (9) Disa Kurse me nivel Doktorature, (10) Doktoraturë, i/e diplomuar.
• "I Ndarë Ligjërisht" zëvendëson termin "i/e ndarë" i përdorur më parë nën pyetjen e gjendjes civile. I ndarë ligjërisht do të thotë që një gjykatë ka deklaruar formalisht që ju dhe bashkëshorti(ja) juaj jeni ndarë ligjërisht. Kjo do të thotë që bashkëshorti(ja) juaj nuk është i/e pranueshëm(me) të emigrojë.
A KËRKOHEN FIRMA APO FOTOGRAFI PËR SECILIN PJESËTAR TË FAMILJES, APO VETËM PËR APLIKANTIN PRIMAR?
Firmat nuk kërkohen në regjistrimet e bëra elektronikisht. Kërkohet fotografi për secilin aplikant të lotarisë, gjithashtu edhe për bashkëshortin(en) dhe fëmijët a pamartuar nën moshën 21 vjeç. Fotografi familjare apo në grup nuk pranohen.
A MUNDET QË NJË BASHKËSHORT DHE NJË BASHKËSHORTE TË BËJNË APLIKIME TË VEÇANTA?
Po, secili prej tyre mund të bëj nga një aplikim të veçantë.
CILËT JANË PJESËTARËT E FAMILJES QË DUHET TË PËRFSHIJË NË APLIKIMIN E LOTARISË?
Ju duhet të përfshini bashkëshortin(en) tuaj dhe të gjithë fëmijët-natyralë, si dhe të gjithë fëmijët ligjërisht të adoptuar ose të bashkëshortit(es), që janë të pamartuar dhe nën moshën 21 vjeç (përveç fëmijëve që kanë shtetësi amerikane, ose që kanë rezidencë ligjore të përhershme), edhe në qoftë se ju nuk jeni më i martuar ligjërisht me prindin e fëmijës, edhe në qoftë se bashkëshortja apo fëmija nuk banojnë me ju apo nuk do të emigrojnë me ju duhen përfshirë. Vine re se fëmijët e martuar dhe fëmijët mbi moshën 21 vjeç nuk mund të përfshihen sepse nuk kualifikohen për programin e Lotarisë Amerikane DV-2009. Në qoftë se nuk i përfshini të gjithë fëmijët, që janë të pranueshëm, do të rezultojë në skualifikimin e aplikantit principal dhe refuzimin e vizës për të gjithë pjesëtarët e familjes që aplikojnë në kohën e intervistës për vizë.
CILAT JANË KËRKESAT PËR EDUKIMIN DHE EKSPERIENCËN E PUNËS?
Ju duhet të keni OSE një edukim shkollor të mesëm ose të barabartë, të përcaktuar si 12 vjet edukim fillor dhe të mesëm të përfunduar plotësisht (pra të vërtetoni me bindje që keni mbaruar 12 vjet shkollë të plotë); OSE të keni 2 vjet eksperiencë pune brenda 5 viteve të shkuara në një punësim që kërkon të paktën 2 vjet trajnim ose eksperiencë për të ushtruar. Për të përcaktuar eksperiencën e kualifikueshme të punës do të përdoret Baza e të Dhënave të Departamentit Amerikan të Punës O*Net OnLine.
SI DO TË ZGJIDHEN APLIKIMET FITUESE?
Të gjitha aplikimet do të numërohen nga kompjuteri. Mbas përfundimit të periudhës së regjistrimit, një kompjuter do të zgjedhë rastësisht aplikimet e pranuara sipas rajonit gjeografik. Brenda secilit rajon, aplikimi i parë i zgjedhur rastësisht do të jetë rasti i parë i regjistruar si fitues, aplikimi i dytë i zgjedhur rastësisht do të jetë rasti i dytë i regjistruar si fitues, e kështu me radhë. Pasi të jetë përzgjedhur një aplikim si fitues, atëherë aplikantit do t'i dërgohet një njoftim me anë të postës nga Qendra Konsullore në Kentucky, e cila do të përmbajë udhëzimet mbi aplikimin për vizë. Kjo Qendër do të vazhdojë të ndjekë rastet e atyre që kanë fituar deri sa ata të udhëzohen që të paraqiten për intervistën e aplikimit të marrjes së vizës në zyrën konsullore përkatëse.
A DO TË NJOFTOHEN APLIKANTËN QË NUK KANË FITUAR?
Jo, Aplikantët që nuk kanë fituar nuk do të njoftohen në asnjë lloj mënyre. Vetëm fituesit do të njoftohen me anë të postës brenda pesë deri në shtatë muaj mbas mbarimit të regjistrimit të aplikimeve. Pra çdokush që nuk do të marrë njoftim me anë të postës brenda këtyre muajve do të thotë që nuk e ka fituar lotarinë.
CILA ËSHTË MOSHA MINIMALE E APLIKANTIT PËR TË APLIKUAR PËR LOTARINË DV-2009?
Mosha minimale e personave për të aplikuar është 18 vjeç.
A KA NDONJË PAGESË PËR PROGRAMIN E LOTARISË DV-2009?
Nuk ka pagesë për të plotësuar formularin elektronik të aplikimit në programin e lotarisë DV-2009. Vetëm në rast se aplikanti fiton, atij/asaj do t'i dërgohen udhëzime të veçanta për çmimin e aplikimit për marrjen e vizës në ditën e intervistës.

gazeta Albania

----------


## Aerial

Nje pyetje kisha, a din dikush sa eshte probabiliteti i fitimit ne kete gare???

----------


## Cimo

> Nje pyetje kisha, a din dikush sa eshte probabiliteti i fitimit ne kete gare???


Vet fjala Lotari tregon se sa eshte....

----------


## Cimo

*Lotaria Amerikane dhe fati i saj*
Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë fil
    luar të pranojnë aplikimet 
    për edicionin e ri të llotarisë së vizave, një program i cili ka sjellë në Amerikë qindra mijëra emigrantë. Por e ardhmja e llotarisë së vizave është e paqartë. Si Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve ashtu edhe Senati kanë miratuar një projektligj për të eliminuar financimin e një programi të tillë. Të huajt që kërkojnë të vijnë e të jetojnë në Shtetet e Bashkuara  mund të aplikojnë me internet për Llotarinë e Vizave - edicioni 2009. Afati i aplikimit mbaron më 2 dhjetor. Çdo vit, përmes llotarisë, Departamenti amerikan i Shtetit jep 50 mijë viza për t'u bërë banor i përhershëm, pra për të marrë "kartën jeshile" siç njihet ndryshe. Llotaria filloi në vitin 1990 dhe ka si synim të sjellë në Amerikë njerëz nga vende të cilët nuk kanë pasur numër të madh emigrantësh në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Megjithëse në Shtetet e Bashkuara programi i llotarisë së vizave ka qenë gjithmonë burim debatesh, ai është jashtëzakonisht popullor në vende të ndryshme të botës. Për llotarinë e vitit të kaluar pati më shumë se 6,4 milion aplikime, shumica nga Afrika dhe nga Azia. Ja ç'thotë Tony Edson, zëvendës ndihmës sekretar i shtetit për Shërbimet e Vizave: "Kongresi e krijoi programin e llotarisë së vizave për të rritur diversitetin e popullsisë imigrante në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Synimi është të lejohet imigracioni nga vendet që nuk kanë shumë imigrantë në Shtetet e Bashkuara." Vizat shpërndahen sipas rajoneve gjeografike. Marrin më shumë ato rajone nga të cilët ka pasur më pak imigrantë. Nuk kualifikohen për llotarinë e vizave shtetasit e vendeve të cilët kanë dërguar në Amerikë më shumë se 50 mijë imigrantë gjatë 5 viteve të kaluar. Nga llotaria e këtij viti janë përjashtuar rreth 20 vende, ku përfshihen Meksika, India, Kina dhe Rusia. Aplikantët për llotarinë e vizave duhet të kenë ose diplomën e shkollës së mesme ose të paktën 2 vjet punë në një fushë e cila kërkon të paktën 2 vjet trajnim. Por Bryan Griffith i Qendrës për Studimet mbi Imigracionin - një institut i pavarur kërkimor - thotë se këto kërkesa janë të pamjaftueshme. "Nuk ka garanci se këta njerëz mund të japin kontributin e duhur për shoqërinë. Duhet të kesh më tepër se një diplomë të shkollës së mesme për të qenë në gjendje të konkurrosh me sukses në këtë vend në epokën e tanishme." Gjithashtu, kërkesat minimale për aplikimin në këtë llotari e bëjnë atë të ekspozuar ndaj manipulimeve të ndryshme. Muajin e kaluar, një raport i zyrës që kontrollon përgjegjshmërinë e qeverisë, thotë se ka pasur përdorime në shkallë të gjerë dokumentesh të falsifikuar, si leje martese apo pasaporta. Në raport thuhet gjithashtu se në shumë raste, njerëz që hiqen si ekspertë vizash i mashtrojnë aplikantët duke u vënë çmime të larta për t'u plotësuar formularët. Kritikët thonë se mundësia për manipulime në programin e llotarisë së vizave përbën një rrezik edhe në aspektin e sigurisë kombëtare sepse i hap dyert hyrjes së terroristëve në vend. Në vitin 2003, Inspektori i Përgjithshëm i Departamentit të Shtetit ngriti shqetësimin se njerëz nga vende të cilësuar si nxitës shtetërorë të terrorizmit mund të aplikojnë për llotarinë e vizave. Në fakt, deri tani, në Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë hyrë përmes llotarisë rreth 9,800 vetë nga vende të tilla. Zoti Edson thotë se zyra e tij i ka parasysh këto shqetësime dhe përpiqet t'u japë përgjigje atyre."Natyrisht që ne tregojmë kujdes të veçantë kur shqyrtojmë aplikimet nga vendet e cilësuar si nxitës shtetërorë të terrorizmit dhe mendojmë se ky kujdes në shqyrtimin dhe intervistimin e njerëzve nga këto vende është i mjaftueshëm për të garantuar integritetin e procesit të dhënies së vizës dhe sigurinë e kufijve tanë." Avokati i imigracionit në Uashington D.C., Glen Wasserstein ka punuar me njerëz që kanë kaluar nëpër programin e llotarisë së vizave. Ai thotë se njerëzit që vijnë në Amerikë me llotari nuk janë kriminelë apo terroristë por njerëz të thjeshtë që kanë një ëndërr. "Shumë njerëz të mirë që kanë ardhur në Amerikë me llotari nuk kanë pasur mjete të tjera për të ardhur këtu. Pra, unë besoj se llotaria u jep rastin të jetojnë ëndrrën amerikane miliona njerëzve që nuk kanë mundësi tjetër." Por ndoshta të huajt nuk do ta kenë më një rast të tillë. Në muajin qershor, Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve miratoi një projektligj i cili eliminon financimin e llotarisë së vizave. Senati miratoi një projektligj të ngjashëm në muajin shtator. Tani dy variantet do t'i kalojnë një komisioni të Kongresit për të rakorduar ndryshimet dhe për të dalë me një version të vetëm. Në vitin 2005, një projektligj që parashikonte eliminimin e llotarisë së vizave u miratua nga Dhoma e Përfaqësuesve por nuk arriti të kalojë në Senat. Ata që fitojnë llotarinë e vizave janë vetëm një pjesë e vogël e imigrantëve që hyjnë në vend. Sipas Departamentit të Sigurimit Kombëtar, vizat e dhëna me anë të llotarisë përbënin vetëm 3,5 për qind të më shumë se 1,2 milion kartave jeshile të lëshuara në vitin 2006. Shumica e imigrantëve vijnë në Amerikë përmes programeve që lejojnë hyrjen e njerëzve me lidhje familjare, me sponsorizim nga punëdhënës të ndryshëm apo me status refugjati.  
*VOA*

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ku mund te gjej listen e fituesve per kete vit?

----------


## Naidra

A mundet dikush ta publikoj listen e fituesve të Llotarisë, kuptohet nese ka dal, por mundesisht edhe për kosovë.

----------


## el7

Ndonje te re per listen e emrave? Nqs di ndokush ta postoje.

----------


## Peniel

Diku gjeta këtë listë te fazës së parë.




TIRANE

1. Rozeta Coli, Pinet, Ndroq

2. Zana Xhuveli + Sokrat Xhuveli, Rr. F.Rada, P.34, Shk.1

3. Marjana Halili, Rr. I.Zamini, P.9, Shk.2/19

4. Admir Agaj Nr.38

5. Sonila Papa, Rr. H.Tasim, P.290, Shk.1/7

6. Marjana Kokeri, Bul. B.Curri, P.25, Shk.3/24

7. Besnik Alliu, Bul.50 Vjetori, P.3, Shk.3/24

8. Luan Mete, Rr.Gj.Legisi, P.c, Shk.1/15

9. Suela Ramazan Dedja, Rr.Elbasanit, Nr.43

10. Elvana Fido, P.44, Shk.2/28

11. Ervin Elezi, Rr. Shijaku, Pallati me ngjyra, kati 16

12. Erjola Haxhi Hyka, Fusha e Aviacionit, P.9, Ap.1

13. Vasil Doka, Rr. M.Tutulani, P.13/1, Ap.2

14. Mimi Hougos, Rr. Q.Stafa, P.161/1, Shk.2/27

15. Mimoza Mersen Elgeni, Rr. I.Dervishi, L.8, Nr.66

16. Blerim Bilal Dybeli, Hotel Tirana

17. Vladimir Lamaj, P.4/2, Ish-Uzina Enver

18. Florian Tahir Boci, Rr.Dibrës, P.10, Shk.1/6 


KORÇE

1. Adrian Durmishi

c/o Adrian Durmishi, L.6, Rr. Sotir Pojani, Nr.9

2. Enida Madhi, Bul. F.Noli, L.15, P.26

3. Brisilda Dine

c/o Brisilda Dine, Biranj. Komuna Bulgarec

4. Grigor Lako, L.11, Rr. Konstandin Gace, Nr.3

5. Mirela Dellinja, Bul. Themistokli Gjermenji, L.7, P.2A/2

6. Zikela Potka

c/o Zikela Potka, Bulgarec

7. Esmeralda Stavro, L.13, Rr.Steffi Lino, P.12/7

8. Alketa Daci, L.18, Rr. Dhimitër Denasi, Pallati i ri i Lindës

9. Orla Josifi

c/o Orla Josifi, Rr. Kiço Golniku, L.18, Nr.62

10. Borila Mico, Rr. Dhori Luarasi, L.12, Nr.25

11. Trendafile Mecollari, Rr. Ramadan Isaku, L.7, Nr.9

12. Eriola Toshi

c/o Eriola Toshi, Vreshtas

13. Elda Grozhdani, Goricë e Madhe 


SHKODER

1. Kastriot Kruja, L. Q.Stafa, Rr. Qazim Llagani, Nr.10 


LEZHE

1. Pashke Gjoka

2. Kujtim Nutaj, L. Besëlidhja, Rr. L.Gurakuqi, P.89 


DURRES

1. Arben Xhixha, Sallmone, Shijak, Komuna Xhafzotaj

2. Blerian Molla, L.14, Shkozet



MALIQ

1. Shkëlqim Agolli

c/o Shkëlqim Agolli, Blloku Nr.3

2. Nimet Balliu, Sovjan 


BILISHT

1. Ilir Mynyr Zyryku

2. Olsa Astrit Haxhi 


BALLSH

1. Tefta Llane Melaj, L. 16-Prilli 


POGRADEC

1. Jorida Llangozi, Gështenjas

2. Majlinda Selmani, Rr.Korces, L.1

3. Ilir Kllonollari

c/o Ilir Kllonollari, L.1, Rr. e Drilonit

4. Marjana Nazifi, Rr. Gani Butka, P.139, L.5

5. Hymerli Palla, Memëlisht

6. Griselda Zaçellari, Buçimas

7. Etleva Nazar Demelli, L.2, Rr.Rinia

8. Mondi Torollari, Hudenisht

9. Kristaq Zvirina, Rr. Gani Butka, P.55, L.2

10. Klajdi Topalli, Memelisht 


KUÇOVE

1. Denis Niko Stefani, L.Llukan Prifti 


LUSHNJE

1. Elona Ismet Rustemi

c/o Artan Rustemi, Toshkëz

2. Alfred Gjoni, Divjake 355 


BERAT

1. Kujtim Qemal Salillari, Fushë Peshtan

2. Jonida Bushi, Kutalli

3. Albana Ramadan Sinjari, L.28 Nentori, Rr.Gaqi Gjika

4. Sybi Feta Hoxha, L.Jani Vrusho, P.170

5. Taulant Gëzim Kuçi, Drobonicë 


FIER

1. Elsona Vilson Rrapushi, L.8 Shkurti

2. Jorgaq Llazar Pogoçe, L.29 Nentori

3. Vjollca Gjina, L.8 Shkurti, Rr. Mujo Ulqinaku

4. Elvis Agim Alibeaj, Cakran

5. Lumturi Rrushi, Afrimi i ri

6. Kastriot Begaj, L. 29 Nëntori, Rr.Kastriot Muça, Nr.16

7. Marsela Divijo, Fier

8. Violeta Nexhat Doko, L.Liri Gero, Rr.Tomas Dizdari, P.38 


GJIROKASTER

1. Artan Dogani, L.Pllaka 2, P.4, Blloku i Furrave

2. Brisilda Malaj, L.1, Rr. Niko Dhimitrako 


BULQIZE

1. Renato Gjoka, Lagjia e re 


VLORE

1. Kloro Muço, L. Pavarësia, Rr. Sadik Zotaj

2. Dorjana Tore, L.Pavarësia, Rr. Isa Boletini 


ELBASAN

1. Edlira Shaqiri, L.Luigj Gurakuqi 


KUKES

1. Bilbil Onuri, Kolesjan-Bicaj




*Gazeta Shqip*

----------


## Peniel

Faza e dytë:



TIRANË

1)Sajmir Jaka, rruga e Kavajës, 146
2.Eneja Kacori, rruga e Kavajës, pall.5, shk.2
3)Kastriot Kolushi,shk.1, pall.1
4)Alketa Rapi, rr. “Irfan Tomini”, pall.64, shk.1, ap.4
5)Mimoza Bici, rr. “Ymer Kurti”, tek Noprojekt 8/2
6)Paskal Rista, lagj.10, rr. “Myslym Keta”, pranë rep. ushtarak, Tufinë
7)Gentian Nasti, rr. “Hajdar Hiti”, nr.21
8)Adriana Jorgji, bulev.”Bajram Curri”, E.T.C Building, kati i 6
9)Artur Thartari, rr. “Lord Bajroni”
10)Pol Kol Gjoni, ministria e industrisë dhe Turizmit, bulev. “Dëshmorët e Kombit”
11) Klarita Strataj, lafhia Selitë, rr. “Komuna e Parisit”, pall.1/ 3/2
12)Dhimitër Q.Kanani, rr. “Qesarak
13)Enirjeta Xhelili, rr. “Qemal Stafa”, pall.590, shk.3
14)Alban Thertori, rr. “Mine Peza”, pall.Hawai, nr.3, ap.3/5
15) Hamite N.Alile, rr. “Him Kolli”{, pall. Agolli, nr.816
16)Gjovalin P.Nikolli, universiteti Bujqësor, Kodër Kamëz
17)Armand Laska, Fatmir Bushku, pallati i ri, 
18)Ramis Tako, rr. “Qemal Stafa”, kulla 1
19)Kliton Toci, rr. “Z.Çuri”, pall.68, shk.2,ap.21
20)Klajdi Pema, rr. “Asim Vokshi”, nr.39
21)Xheva Guga, rr. “M.Matohiti”, pall.2, ap.2
22)Bujar Brazia, bul. “Zhan D’Ark, kulla 2, ap.5
23)Shkëlqim Mylyku, rr. “ Kajo Karafili”, nr.72
24)Violeta Taho, rr. Bardhyl, pall.5, shk.2, ap.7
25)Ilda Zhura, Q.Studenti, zyra postare 13
26)Ndue Kol Dodaj, rr. “Lord Bajroni”, mbrapa spitalit Ushtarak, Laprakë
27)Rezarta Memelli, rr. “Qemal Stafa”, pall.583, shk.4
28)Mimoza Gorica, rr. “A.Qorri”, 6
29)Engjëll Bejko, ish-fusha e aviacionit, kulla 16, ap.64
30)Resmije Bllacaj, rr. “Qemal Stafa”, pall.589, 1, ap.15
31)Labeat Mustafaraj, rr. “Ali Visha”, pall.1, shk.6, ap.59
32)Entela Shakaj, rr. “Mine Peza”, pall.32, shk.1, ap.22
33)Liri Naim Dyle, filiali tranzitit posta Tirana



FIER

1)Adela Xheladin Rezhepaj, pallAsa, Dishnicë
2)Robert Filipi, lagj. “Apollonia”
3)Drita Lulaj, lagj.”16 Prilli”, rr. “Andon Profka”
4)Nora Metushi, lagj”Naftëtari”, Patos
5)Festim Fejzullai, Peshtan i Vogël, Levan, Fier
6)Anila Kola, lagj. “16 Prilli”, rr. “Sotir Kola”
7)Mimoza Osmanaj, Dukas, Fier
8)Rueda Borici, lagj. “Kastriot”, rr. “Rmis Aranitasi”, pall.4
9)Nazif Gapi, lagj. “15 Ttetori”, rr. “Kastriot Muca”, pall.38
10)Natasha Xhenal Metaj, Dukas, Fier
11)Albana Simon Kulla, rr. “Liri Gega”


LUSHNJE

1)Hatije Mezini& Hasan Mezini,lagj.”Kadri Qystri”, Lushnje
2)Erni Mile, Krutje e sipërme, Lushnje
3)Mirela Leksi Shtëmbari, Krutje e poshtme, Lushnje
4)Mynyr Haxhiu, lagj. “Sh.Libohova”


PATOS

1)Lean Velmishi, Dukas, Patos


SHKODËR

1)Mhill Bregu, lagj. “3 heronjtë”, rr. “Ruzhdi Tyli”, nr.50
2)Palush Alia, lagj. “Skënderbej”, rr. “Marin Barleti”, pall.1
3)Valbona Zaganjori, lagj. “Noc Mci”, rr. “Skënderbeg”, nr.42
4)Rodolf Nikollaj, Dajc, Bregu i Bunës,
5)Tuci Mus Arli, lagj. “Perash”, rr. “A.Kondi”, pall.1185


DURRËS

1)Halil Flamuraj, rr. “Skënderbegaj”, lagj.4, pall. Hazir Gashi”
2)Oneda Dhami, lagj.8, rr. “Aleksandër Gega”, pall.629


GJIROKASTËR

1)Florian Ermir Asllani, lagj. Kodër, pall.100, shk.2/4


BAJRAM CURRI

1)Zeqir Brahaj & Avdi Metliaj, lagj. “Partizani”


PESHKOPI

1)SelamiVajka, lagj. “Gjok Doer”


SKRAPAR

1)Adelina Kuçuku, lagj. “5 Shtatori”, 


ERSEKË

1)Majlinda Vait Jaçe, blloku 4
2)Rajmonda Ziso Lame, blloku 1
3)Ilir Jorgji, lagj.1, rr. “Andon Lako”, Leskovik


LIBRAZHD

1)Agim Sami Cura, lagj sh
2)Luli Ismail Lleshi, lagj.1, rr. “Juap Biçaku”
3)Genci Lacka, Rrajcë


BALLSH

1)Stiljan Lamaj, lagj, 8Shkurti,pall.46/1


PEQIN

1)Flora Damarku, lagj. Çezme


LEZHË

1)Dile Gjin Palushaj, lagj. “Beslidhja


RRËSHEN

1)Lonora Nikolli, blloku 2


DEVOLL

1)Artel Bejleri, Vishocicë


SARANDË

1)Daniela Selmani & Bledar Selmani, lagj.1, blloku 2


VLORË

1)Kastriot Caushaj, lagj. “Lef Sallata”. Pall. Pas Bankës ProCredit



ELBASAN

1)Lindi Durro, lagj. “L.Gurakuqi”, apll.71
2)Jakov Ziu, lagj. Kala
3)Dritë Xhem Muçi, lagj. “11 Nëntori”, pall.575, HB 11
4)Ilirjan Rexhepi, rr. “Iliaz Kosira”, lagj. “Skënderbej”
5)Erjona Koni, rr. “Rreshit Collaku”, nr.10
6)Valbona Hysen Banja, lagj. “5 Maji”, rr. “Demir Sula”, nr.3


BERAT

1)Brunilda Rakip Harizaj, Lumas
2)Juljana Luzim Ruçi, pall.63, ap.8, lagj. “18 Tetori”
3)Redi Gorica, Dyshniktollak
4)Bledar Safet Tomori, lagj. “30 Vjetori”
5)Fjodarisa Gëzim Mbolani”, lagj.Barikadave, shtëpi private
6)Gjergji Pet Gjini, lagjia Goricë


KUÇOVË

1)Edmond Mehmet Dollani, lagj. “1 Maji”
2)Petraq Josif Golemi, lagj .”Llukan Prifti”


KUKËS

1)Tahir Halil Doçi, Navigë


PËRRENJAS

1)Klodian Rira


POGRADEC

1)Luljeta Sprapalliri, lagj.2, rr. “Kajo Karafili”, pall.50
2)Andian Sollaku, lagj.2, pall.152, rruga e Korçës
3)Kujtim Baskoli, Lun
4)Limbjodha Torelliu, Tushemisht
5)Valbona Petritaj, rr. “Tushemisht, lagj.1
6)Besmir Dikolla, lagj.4
7)Petrit Xhemaliu, rr.”Rinia”, lagj.2
8)Kleorat Mirashi, lagj.1
9)Endri Cela, rr. “10 Dëshmorët”
11)Arjan Krasta, Memelisht
12)Boraldi Iralliu, lagj.2, pall.176
13)Gimi Mezini, Gunas 


KORÇË

1)Erjola Lena, lagj.10, pall Xhamballo, pall.12, ap.15
2)Isida Zera, Loshan
3)Dhimitër Çipi, bul.”Gjergj Kastrioti”
4)Grigor Triku, lagj.4, pall.1/3
5)Ylli Shemitaku, bul. “Gjergj Kastrioti”, pall. Blu
6)Sotiraq Nice, lagj.2, pal..2/6
7)Mand Xhafo, lagj.15, rr. “Kiço Drenova”, pall.26
8)Lirie Tanusha, lagj.14, rr.”Partizani”, nr.2
9)Algen Selimi, Drenov
10)Elvana Tallolici, rr. “Çlirimi i Korçës”, nr.9
11)Muhamet Dinkolla, Pardinë
12)Larent Koleci, lagj.10, rr. “Niko Kovaçi”, pall.7
13)Neta Sikopa, rr. “Dhimitër Denasi”, pall. i ri, lagj.18

14)Miranda Bokalla Sovjani, Maliq


...

----------


## besnik04

mirdita shqiptar  te nderuar  ju pershendes nga maqedonia 

një pytje dikush ndoshta edi si të i mbushim formullaret e  lotaris amerikane  dvlottery 

dhe nese keni  mundesi ti plotesoni dhe të mi dergoni 

ju falimderit respekte të gjithve

----------


## D@mian

Besnik,

http://www.dvlottery.state.gov/

----------


## drdritani

me falni , por mund dikush  te me ndihmoj te gjej  listen e  fituesve nga  Kosova , me duket se ben pjes ne listen e fituesve te serbis , por spo mundem  ta gjej

pershendetje

----------


## Korbi999

> jan ca fjal qe si kuptoj  ca duhet te plotesoj mund ndonjeri ti kthej ne shqip edhe ti bejm edhe
> tjetra mund ta bejm edhe ne qe jemi ne usa ?
> do ju a dija shum per nder



Patjeter, im vella prej ketej e morri. Te vjen pergjigjja dhe shkon ne Imigration e shtetit(qytetit )ku
jeton. Me sa me kujtohet problem ishte pasaporta (qe i kishte mbaruar afati  dhe nxorri tjeter pa shkuar ne Shqiperi), asgje tjeter.
Pac fat!

----------


## Qendi

*UDHËZIME PËR LOTARINË E VIZAVE TË IMIGRIMIT NË SHBA PËR VITIN 2009*
Seksioni 203  i Aktit të Imigracionit të vitit 1990 vë në dispozicion për çdo vit një maksimum prej 55,000 vizash imigrimi për qëndrim të
përhershëm në SHBA, që përzgjidhen në mënyrë të rastësishme prej sistemit kompjuterik të programit të llotarisë (Fletëkërkesat
për programin e llotarisë duhet të plotësohen në mënyrë elektronike (E-DV), vetëm përmes faqes së internetit
http://www.dvlottery.state.gov gjatë 60 ditëve të periudhës së regjistrimit duke filluar të mërkurën me 3 tetor, 2007 deri të dielen në
mesditë me 2 dhjetor, 2007. Aplikimet me postë nuk do të pranohen. Aplikuesve ju rekomandohet që të mos presin deri në javën e fundit
për të aplikuar për shkak të qasjes së madhe dhe vonesës që mund të shkaktohet në server.
*SHPËRNDARJA E VIZAVE DHE KUOTA E KUALIFIKIMIT*
Vizat shpërndahen në mënyrë proporcionale midis gjashtë rajoneve gjeografike duke ia kaluar numrin më të madh të vizave rajoneve me
ritme të ulta emigrimi, dhe asnjë vizë për vendet që kanë dërguar më shumë se 50,000 imigrantë në SH.B.A. në pesë vitet e fundit. Asnjë
vend nuk mund të përfitojë më shumë se 7% të vizave të vëna në dispozicion për çdo vit. Gjashtë rajonet gjeografike janë: Europa, Afrika,
Azia, Amerika e Veriut, Oqeania, Amerika e Jugut/Amerika Qendrore/Karaibet. Personat e lindur në vendet me “pranim të lartë” në
shumicën e rasteve nuk mund të kualifikohen për këtë program. Vendet me “pranim të lartë” përcaktohen si vende prej të cilave Shtetet e
Bashkuara kanë marrë më shumë se 50,000 imigrantë gjatë pesë viteve të fundit në kategoritë e ndryshme të imigrimit me bazë bashkimi
familjar dhe punësimi. Departmaneti i Sigurisë Kombtare llogarit numrin e imigrantëve me bazë familjare dhe punësimi që kanë hyrë në
SH.B.A. në pesë vitet e fundit, për të identifikuar vendet që duhet të përjashtohen nga programi i llotarisë. Meqënëse përpara çdo progami
llotarie bëhet një përcaktim i veçantë, lista e vendeve që nuk kualifikohen i nënshtrohet ndryshimeve për çdo vit. Për vendet me
“pranim të lartë” janë: Ekuadori, Gvaemala, Brazili, Kanadaja, Kina (të lindurit brenda Kinës), Kolumbia, Republika Domenikane, Salvadori,
Haiti, India, Xhamajka, Meksika, Pakistani, Peru, Filipinet, Polonia, Rusia, Korea e Jugut, Britania e Madhe (përveç Irlandës Veriore) me
territoret e saj të varura dhe Vietnami. Personat e lindur në Hong Kong, Makao, Taivan kualifikohen për të aplikuar për programin e llotarisë
së vizave.
*KUSHTET PËR APLIKIM*
Të gjithë aplikantët duhet të jenë të një kombësie që kualifikohet. Kombësia në shumicën e rasteve është e përcaktuar ne bazë të vendit të
lindjes së aplikantit. Megjithatë, nëqoftëse një person ka lindur në një vend që nuk kualifikohet, nëse bashkëshorti/-ja i saj/e tij kanë lindur
në një vend që kualifikohet, atëhere një person i tillë mund të pretendojë të përdorë vendin e lindjes së tij/saj duke provuar që ata do të
udhëtojnë njëkohësisht në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Gjithashtu, në qoftëse një person ka lindur në një vend që nuk kualifikohet, por asnjë nga
prindërit e tij/saj nuk ka lindur atje ose qëndruar atje në kohën e lindjes, atëhere një person i tillë mund të pretendojë të përdorë vendin e
lindjes së një prej prindërve të tij/saj.
Aplikuesi DUHET patjetër të ketë arsimin e mesëm ose ekuivalent, i përcaktuar në SH.B.A. si përfundimi i suksesshëm i 12 viteve të
shkollës (tetëvjeçare dhe asaj të mesme) së bashku; OSE dy vjet përvojë pune gjatë pesë viteve të fundit në një profesion që kërkon dy vjet
kualifikim ose përvojë sipas rregullores së Departamentit të Punës të Sh.B.A. Baza e të dhënave që do të përdoret për këtë qëllim bëhet e
qartë përmes faqes së internetit http://travel.state.gov, përkatësisht http://online.onetcenter.org .
Në qoftëse nuk plotësoni asnjë nga këto kushte, atëherë NUK DUHET të paraqitni kërkesë për programin e llotarisë.
*SI TË APLIKONI*
Vetëm NJË kërkesë duhet të paraqitet nga secili aplikant gjatë periudhës së regjistrimit. Paraqitja e më shumë se një kërkese do të rezultoj
në moskualifikimin e aplikuesit, pa marrë parasysh se kush e ka plotësuar kërkesën. Aplikuesit mund të plotësojnë kërkesën personalisht,
por edhe persona të tjerë mund të plotësojnë kërkesën për ju. Departamenti i Shtetit do t’i pranojë vetëm aplikimet  të plotësuara në
mënyrë elektronike përmes faqes së internetit  http://www.dvlottery.state.gov gjatë 60 ditëve të periudhës së regjistrimit duke filluar me 3
tetor, 2007 deri në mesditë me 2 Dhjetor, 2007. Aplikimet elektronike të regjistruara me sukses do të rezultojnë me një konfirmim
në ekran që përmban emrin e aplikuesit, datën e lindjes, shtetin dhe datën e aplikimit dhe ky konfirmim mund të shtypet.
Aplikimet përmes postës nuk do të pranohen.
Aplikimi  do të diskualifikohet nëse nuk i përmban të gjitha fotografitë e kohës së
fundit në formë elektronike të aplikuesit, bashkëshortit/es dhe secilit fëmijë nën moshën
21 vjeç, duke përfshirë fëmijët biologjikë dhe të adaptuar ligjërisht (nëse ka) edhe kur
fëmijët nuk jetojnë me aplikuesin dhe që nuk kanë për qëllim të imigrojnë, përveç
fëmijëve që janë Shtetas Amerikan apo kanë statusin e përhershëm në SHBA, bile edhe
në rastin kur bashkëshorti/ja ose fëmijët nuk jetojnë me aplikuesin apo nuk mendojnë të
imigrojnë. Nuk keni nevoje të dërgoni fotografi vetëm në rast se fëmiu është shtetas
Amerikan apo ka “Green Card”. Secili aplikant, bashkëshort/e dhe fëmijë duhet të kenë
një fotografi digjitale e cila duhet të dërgohet on-line. Fotografia digjitale mund të krijohet
përmes fotoaparatit digjital ose skenerit. Fotografitë familjare nuk pranohen; secili anëtar i
familjes duhet të jetë në fotografi të veçantë.
Fotografia digjitale duhet patjetër të jetë në formatin JPEG (Joint Photographic Experts Group).
Fotografia mund të jetë me ngjyra apo grayscale (ngjyrë hiri); fotografite bardh-e-zi nuk do të
pranohen. Nëse fotografia bëhet përmes fotoaparatit digjital, atëherë përmasat duhet të jenë
320 piksela gjatësi me 240 piksela gjerësi dhe thellësia e ngjyrës duhet të jetë 24-bit kolor. Fotografia monokrome 8-bit kolor apo 8-bit
grayscale (ngjyrë hiri), nuk do të pranohet. Madhësia maksimale e fotografisë është 62,500 bajta.
Nëse skenoni fotografi të zakonshme, atëherë ajo duhet të ketë përmasa 2 me 2 inça (5 cm me 5 cm) katror. Rezultati i skanimit duhet të
jetë 150 pikë për inç (150 dpi) dhe thellësia e ngjyrës mund të jetë 24 bit kolor. Rezolucioni i fotografise 300x300 pixela. Fotografia 8bit kolor
apo 8-bit grayscale (ngjyrë hiri) nuk do të pranohet. Madhësia maksimale e fotografisë është 62,500 bajta.

----------

